# What I did to fix the Windows 10 blues



## oldnewb (Aug 13, 2021)

After re-installing Windows 10 at least once a month due to the operating system fowling up, I decided  to find a permanent fix.
So I downloaded Linux Mint from linuxmint.com and  installed it wiping windows off at the same time.
The beauty of this is that Linux Mint is free and open-source and I only had to install it once; not having to worry about computer viruses either.
It can do every thing that Windows 10 can do and more efficiently.

Hope this is of some help.
Stay safe.


----------



## Chet (Aug 13, 2021)

I have been considering doing the same on my 10+ year old HP tower with Vista. Were there any problems along the way?


oldnewb said:


> After re-installing Windows 10 at least once a month due to the operating system fowling up, I decided  to find a permanent fix.
> So I downloaded Linux Mint from linuxmint.com and  installed it wiping windows off at the same time.
> The beauty of this is that Linux Mint is free and open-source and I only had to install it once; not having to worry about computer viruses either.
> It can do every thing that Windows 10 can do and more efficiently.
> ...


----------



## John cycling (Aug 13, 2021)

Linux Mint is the best and easiest to use operating system that I've found.
It's available free by download, installation instructions here, <-- or on disk or USB on Ebay.
Personally I use the XFCE version, due to it being the lightest and most stable version available.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 15, 2021)

I've just bought a new Dell Inspiron.  It's a good machine, but setting it up has driven me crazy.  It came pre-loaded with Win 10 S and this must be the world's worst version.  However, I loaded Ubuntu 20.04 and dual booted it with Win 10.   Most things are OK.  I finally managed to get screen brightness and sound working, but I still can't get the internal mic working.   This is OK in Win 10, so it must be a software compatibility issue.  It worked OK on my old Lenovo.  Open Office and Hplip (HP printer management)  loaded with no bother.  I use Chromium (not Chrome) and Duckduckgo for browsing and Thunderbird for mail.

 Win 10 S -  groan....  it won't allow 3rd parts software to be loaded.  You can only use 'Edge'  and Bing for browsing.  You can't load chrome, Classic shell etc.. or edit the registry to stop automatic updates.  The only thing you can do is to convert it to standard Win 10, but not back again.   Anyway, I only make the occasional video call and I can use Win 10 for that until I get the mic working in Linux.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 15, 2021)

Open your windows and see the Apples growing on the trees


----------



## Irwin (Aug 15, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've just bought a new Dell Inspiron.  It's a good machine, but setting it up has driven me crazy.  It came pre-loaded with Win 10 S and this must be the world's worst version.  However, I loaded Ubuntu 20.04 and dual booted it with Win 10.   Most things are OK.  I finally managed to get screen brightness and sound working, but I still can't get the internal mic working.   This is OK in Win 10, so it must be a software compatibility issue.  It worked OK on my old Lenovo.  Open Office and Hplip (HP printer management)  loaded with no bother.  I use Chromium (not Chrome) and Duckduckgo for browsing and Thunderbird for mail.
> 
> Win 10 S -  groan....  it won't allow 3rd parts software to be loaded.  You can only use 'Edge'  and Bing for browsing.  You can't load chrome, Classic shell etc.. or edit the registry to stop automatic updates.  The only thing you can do is to convert it to standard Win 10, but not back again.   Anyway, I only make the occasional video call and I can use Win 10 for that until I get the mic working in Linux.


Apparently, "S" is a mode that you can run Windows in for "enhanced security."    

You can turn it off:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...mode-faq-851057d6-1ee9-b9e5-c30b-93baebeebc85


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

I absolutely hate Windows 10 but I know nothing about these other programs or how to do any of these things. I finally got my sound back on my other computer. I bought a Chromebook cuz I'm sick of Microsoft. They're stuff is just a huge pain in the butt. What's the point in being the admin of your computer if Microsoft just works around it and does what it wants anyway?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I absolutely hate Windows 10 but I know nothing about these other programs or how to do any of these things. I finally got my sound back on my other computer. I bought a Chromebook cuz I'm sick of Microsoft. They're stuff is just a huge pain in the butt.* What's the point in being the admin of your computer if Microsoft just works around it and does what it wants anyway?*


Exactly, that tendency of M$ to think they own your computer was a huge turnoff.   I'll never forget my joy in re-gaining control of my computer with my first install of Redhat Linux 8 in 2003. Came with a web browser, file system and an office suite...no extra charge.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Exactly, that tendency of M$ to think they own your computer was a huge turnoff.   I'll never forget my joy in re-gaining control of my computer with my first install of Redhat Linux 8 in 2003. Came with a web browser, file system and an office suite...no extra charge.


I think it's good that you all know how to do those things. I don't. And I don't trust that I wouldn't wreck a $1200 computer. LOL! The way that thing behaves resetting everything I wouldn't trust it. There's some stuff I can't do on Chromebook but it's nothing that's life altering so I'm good. I actually don't mind it.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Exactly, that tendency of M$ to think they own your computer was a huge turnoff.   I'll never forget my joy in re-gaining control of my computer with my first install of Redhat Linux 8 in 2003. Came with a web browser, file system and an office suite...no extra charge.


Does it work on a 32 bit PC?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 15, 2021)

Chet said:


> Does it work on a 32 bit PC?


Yes, at the time that's all I had was 32 bit machines.  I still have several that are operational.   Problem with old machines and old operating systems is the web browser, an old version of Firefox is not only un-secure, but just can't handle all the code on modern websites.   I discovered that the actual processor(my AMD Athlon series processors) itself may be insufficient for modern web browsers, if it doesn't support SSE2.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think it's good that you all know how to do those things. I don't. And I don't trust that I wouldn't wreck a $1200 computer. LOL!



You can easily install Linux Mint with a USB (Ebay) beside Windows, just follow the instructions, then boot into either one of them.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> You can easily install Linux Mint with a USB (Ebay) beside Windows, just follow the instructions, then boot into either one of them.


One of my desktop machines dual-boots Win10 & Ubuntu, only reason for having Win 10 is to run my old Photoshop 6.0 software.  I used to just install WINE and run Photoshop in it on Linux, but with the MATE desktop environment WINE doesn't function properly, and I haven't found any instructions on how to fix that.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 15, 2021)

I've installed ubuntu on most of my machines and have never looked back.  It does exactly what I want it to do, nothing more, nothing less.  I have all the function I need in terms of MS Office, and the whole system runs fast.

I've installed it on 15 year old machines without any problems.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, thank you for sharing this I have a spare laptop this can go on.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing this I have a spare laptop this can go on.


I run Linux on all my laptops.


----------



## oldnewb (Aug 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think it's good that you all know how to do those things. I don't. And I don't trust that I wouldn't wreck a $1200 computer. LOL! The way that thing behaves rese tting everything I wouldn't trust it. There's some stuff I can't do on Chromebook but it's nothing that's life altering so I'm good. I actually don't mind it.


Hi MarciKS, if you are interested here are the instructions to install Linux Mint on your computer.

The most important thing you have to do before you attempt doing this is to save all your important files onto a USB stick or
put them on a cd first and fore most.
If you are unshaw of how to do this there are lots of youtube tutorials that explain how to do this. 

First you go to the Mint download site and download the latest version onto your computer.

Then you go to the site where you can put the Mint operating install on a USB stick
and download Etcher. Using this program is straight forward.


Once you have the Mint install on the USB;

plug the USB into your computer and reboot your computer while holding the esc (escape) key.

You should see a black screen with a list of devises to boot from; one being the USB.

Select the USB and press enter to start loading the live session of the Linux Mint operating system.

At the moment you still have your Windows 10 still on your computer, just that you now have Linux Mint controlling
your computer.
Its OK to click around and have a look at whats on here.

If you  like what you see and  ready to install then click on the install icon on the screen.




Put a tick in the box to install all the media codex so you can play music, watch movies and so on.


Now if you want to replace windows 10 with Linux Mint choose the top one. This will format the hard drive and install
Mint on your computer.

If you are still not shaw about getting rid of windows 10 then click on the Quit button and this will take you 
back to the live session of Linux Mint.
All you have to do is click on the main menu and select shutdown. Then start back into windows 10.

If you click on 'Continue' it will start the install process.

It will ask you your time zone showing a map; all you need to do is click where you are on the map.

The next screen will ask you for your keyboard layout.

The next screen will ask you to fill out your name, user name , and password.
The best thing to do here is also select to log in automatically.
Then press 'Continue'

Then all you have to do is watch the slide show while the system is being installed.

When finished it will show you a message on the screen to 'Restart Now'

It will tell you to remove the install media (USB) before it boots into your new Mint system.


----------



## oldnewb (Aug 16, 2021)

There are a few things after you install Linux Mint that you should do to make things easier.
1.  on the main menu select preferences then select screensaver and uncheck the screen lock settings.


Next select Administration then select Software Manager then start installing additional programs you need.

Hope this is helpful.

If you have any questions let me know on the forum and I will help you out.

By the way;  the catch is that it is completely FREE !


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2021)

I appreciate the time and effort you put into this post. I'm just not sure I trust myself to be able to manage this. Thank you though.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 16, 2021)

@MarciKS Marci, what is it that you find yourself unable to do on your Chromebook? And who had the nerve to charge $1200 for one? You can buy a half dozen chrome books for that much, maybe even more.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @MarciKS Marci, what is it that you find yourself unable to do on your Chromebook? And who had the nerve to charge $1200 for one? You can buy a half dozen chrome books for that much, maybe even more.


Not the Chromebook. I'm talking about a Dell with Microsoft and Windows. It's a gaming laptop. It has no sound now because of updates. Thought I had it fixed but they forced 2 more on me this week and now no sound again.

I bought a Chromebook recently for like $350 and it's suiting my needs just fine at this point.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Not the Chromebook. I'm talking about a Dell with Microsoft and Windows. It's a gaming laptop. It has no sound now because of updates. Thought I had it fixed but they forced 2 more on me this week and now no sound again.
> 
> I bought a Chromebook recently for like $350 and it's suiting my needs just fine at this point.


I wouldn't advise EVER putting Linux on a gaming specific computer. $350 sounds about right for a Chromebook. Have you tried to roll back the update(s) that you suspect caused your troubles or uninstalling and then reinstalling your sound drivers? Just a thought from my end. You also may want to see if there's *a solution you could try here*.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I wouldn't advise EVER putting Linux on a gaming specific computer. $350 sounds about right for a Chromebook. Have you tried to roll back the update(s) that you suspect caused your troubles or uninstalling and then reinstalling your sound drivers? Just a thought from my end. You also may want to see if there's *a solution you could try here*.


I did all that. Microsoft just overrides everything I do. I went back to a version that worked and it kept reinstalling the new update. It was doing it once a month then it went to every day. I recently installed new drivers. It was working fine till they forced me to have 2 new updates this week then it rendered it soundless again and when I reinstalled the sound driver it uninstalled it on it's own and still left me soundless. Even though it's the driver it's supposed to have. I finally said the hell with it. I'm done with Microsoft. I have no plans to put Linux on a gaming computer. I don't know how to use Linux anyway.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

Do you have your updates set to automatically update? If you set them to _ONLY manually update_ then you should be able to defeat the re-installation of the Windows porton and then also manually update your drivers. Also, you might contact Dell as well because odds are very good that you are not the only one to encounter such a problem. Forgive me if my suggestions are things that you've tried already but I'm sure that Dell would like you to be a repeat customer whether Microsoft helps you or not. $1200 is a lot of money for anyone to spend with a company and I'm sure that eventually, not soon but "someday" Dell would hope that you'll think of them if and when you choose a new gaming or other type of PC. They also care about how you'll describe your Dell laptop to friends and acquaintances who might one day be customers as well. Good luck but if you have question, I don't know your level of expertise and or confidence in making such changes but feel free to contact me and I'd be happy to help you, if I can but certainly more so that Microsoft has so far.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 17, 2021)

Myself, couldn't convince wife to install Linux on her Win10 unit, so bought her a Chromebook on the advice of my engineering grandson.  Been sorry since.  Only browser that works seems to be Chrome, which I hate for the obvious reasons.  The unit was about the $350 mentioned but have since learned that while you can install a Linux distro on it after jumping through the Google hoops.  You still only have a 32 GB hard drive unless you opt for a SD mini which I did upgrading an additional 128 GB (another $50).

The real downside is the unit has been built to Google's software and is only supported for 6-7 years with the drivers and cards.  7 years should be adequate but for my use I want something that can be used longer.  I can buy an 8 GB, 17" monitor laptop with a 256 GB hard drive that is supported beyond the 7 years for $375 and updated frequently.  I can install one of my favorite distros and have one I can update on a whim with all the bells and whistles I choose for free.



> The devices are not without disadvantages:
> 
> 
> Web applications and files are located on servers, so stable Internet access is required for comfortable work.
> ...


----------



## Chet (Aug 17, 2021)

I found this installation guide for Linux Mint.   https://linuxmint-installation-guide.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
I haven't used it so I can't vouch for it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

@Chet     Sir, that "Do Not Resuscitate" tag on your messages, is that meant for you or your computer?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Do you have your updates set to automatically update? If you set them to _ONLY manually update_ then you should be able to defeat the re-installation of the Windows porton and then also manually update your drivers. Also, you might contact Dell as well because odds are very good that you are not the only one to encounter such a problem. Forgive me if my suggestions are things that you've tried already but I'm sure that Dell would like you to be a repeat customer whether Microsoft helps you or not. $1200 is a lot of money for anyone to spend with a company and I'm sure that eventually, not soon but "someday" Dell would hope that you'll think of them if and when you choose a new gaming or other type of PC. They also care about how you'll describe your Dell laptop to friends and acquaintances who might one day be customers as well. Good luck but if you have question, I don't know your level of expertise and or confidence in making such changes but feel free to contact me and I'd be happy to help you, if I can but certainly more so that Microsoft has so far.


I did that. It still overrides it and forces me to take it anyway. Tried contacting Dell IT. Got the same answers I found online and they apologized for being unable to help me and wanted me to send it in which would involve more money I'm not willing to spend. LOL


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I did that. It still overrides it and forces me to take it anyway. Tried contacting Dell IT. Got the same answers I found online and they apologized for being unable to help me and wanted me to send it in which would involve more money I'm not willing to spend. LOL


Well, that's certainly unfortunate but many things are these days. I wish I could have been of assistance but it's just not to be it seems. How about a bluetooth speaker, to play sounds from your laptop? Not ideal but in a pinch, maybe?


----------



## Chet (Aug 17, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Chet     Sir, that "Do Not Resuscitate" tag on your messages, is that meant for you or your computer?


Nothing in particular, just my dry sense of humor.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Well, that's certainly unfortunate but many things are these days. I wish I could have been of assistance but it's just not to be it seems. How about a bluetooth speaker, to play sounds from your laptop? Not ideal but in a pinch, maybe?


I have no audio output. At all. The drivers are there but they have been rendered completely useless by the updates. I tried putting in a new driver and it overrides that and uninstalls it too. I finally just threw my hands up and said the hell with it. LMAO


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have no audio output. At all. The drivers are there but they have been rendered completely useless by the updates. I tried putting in a new driver and it overrides that and uninstalls it too. I finally just threw my hands up and said the hell with it. LMAO


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2021)

Chet said:


> I found this installation guide for Linux Mint.   https://linuxmint-installation-guide.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
> I haven't used it so I can't vouch for it.


Good general instructions.   To me- simple is supreme, I have one hard drive for operating systems, and a drive for my data.  If the operating system has problems- I've got my data intact.   One good thing about using a "live" Linux CD is that you can rescue your data from a malfunctioning operating system's file system, and backup data to say, a thumb drive.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 18, 2021)

@MarciKS First off, that's a quite nice if unusual name. How is it pronounced? Mar - see - kus? Or maybe Marci-kiss? But that's not why I'm bothering you again. I have a more related question. I know that you've told me, maybe several times even, that you have no sound capabilities whatsoever, okay. But have you tried a set of headphones in the headphone jack? You probably have but if I can't get your sound problem solved for you I'm never going to be able to sleep. I have sound, I held the shift key down too long and the Sticky Keys warning popped up and beeped startling me! Okay well, I probably was about as helpful as I have been already but I'm sure there's some kind of solution. If you do happen to have headphone noise though ,oy vey!


----------



## oldnewb (Aug 18, 2021)

Linux-Mint works exactly the same as windows does, has the same type of desktop arrangement only looks a bit
different.
As far as Dell are concerned they usually take pride in their customer care.

I hope you have a satisfactory outcome MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @MarciKS First off, that's a quite nice if unusual name. How is it pronounced? Mar - see - kus? Or maybe Marci-kiss? But that's not why I'm bothering you again. I have a more related question. I know that you've told me, maybe several times even, that you have no sound capabilities whatsoever, okay. But have you tried a set of headphones in the headphone jack? You probably have but if I can't get your sound problem solved for you I'm never going to be able to sleep. I have sound, I held the shift key down too long and the Sticky Keys warning popped up and beeped startling me! Okay well, I probably was about as helpful as I have been already but I'm sure there's some kind of solution. If you do happen to have headphone noise though ,oy vey!


I can't get any sound in headphones either. The drivers are all there but it still says no audio output. 
It's just Mar-see and the KS is for Kansas.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2021)

oldnewb said:


> Linux-Mint works exactly the same as windows does, has the same type of desktop arrangement only looks a bit
> different.
> As far as Dell are concerned they usually take pride in their customer care.
> 
> I hope you have a satisfactory outcome MarciKS


I appreciate it. Me and Chrome are doing ok. I don't do anything that's all that important online so it's no biggie.


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 29, 2021)

I’ve played with Linux for over 20 years. And, yes it is much easier to install than it once was. I’ve tried many distributions, from Mandrake Linux to Mint. I’ve done live disks, dual boots, and even a dedicated machine. It’s fun, but I’ve never found sufficient reason to give up Windows.

Linux isn’t perfect. Have you ever heard of dependency hell? Upgrades and app installations don’t always go well. And the software apps for Linux are often inferior to what is freely available for Windows. Windows is a bigger marketplace and attracts better software. App installation in Windows is ridiculously easy and always seems to work.

Yes, Windows also attracts more viruses. But, I have used free Avast antivirus for many years and never had a problem. Windows does force updates. But, Linux distributions also have updates, and it’s a good idea to do them.

I have a Dell and a Lenovo desktop PC. Both are seven years old and came with Windows 7 Pro. I put off upgrading to 10 as long as I could. When they dropped support for seven, I did the free upgrade to 10 pro. The only problem I had was support for my old Canon scanner. It took a little digging, but it works fine now. There are no Linux drivers for this scanner.

Windows 10 s is limited because it protects you from screwing up. It’s similar to the Chromebook approach. I think the s stands for simple, or maybe safe.


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 29, 2021)

@ MarciKS --  Here's my advice:

Contact your local high school.  Ask if they have a computer club.  They probably do.  Talk to the instructor who leads the club and say you will give 20 bucks to whoever can fix your problem.  I suspect you will get help.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 29, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> I’ve played with Linux for over 20 years. And, yes it is much easier to install than it once was. I’ve tried many distributions, from Mandrake Linux to Mint. I’ve done live disks, dual boots, and even a dedicated machine. It’s fun, but I’ve never found sufficient reason to give up Windows.
> 
> Linux isn’t perfect. Have you ever heard of dependency hell? Upgrades and app installations don’t always go well. And the software apps for Linux are often inferior to what is freely available for Windows. Windows is a bigger marketplace and attracts better software. App installation in Windows is ridiculously easy and always seems to work.
> 
> ...



Linux is great if you want to spend a lot of time messing around with the O.S. I used to like writing scripts, configuring the bash files, and other things just for the hell of it, or to help me accomplish something useful, such as generating header files with setters and getters. But I'm over it. After nearly 30 years, the thrill or maybe joy of writing software has waned. There are other things I'd rather be doing, so I run Windows 10. Like you , I got the free upgrade from Win 7. It works fine most of the time, except when it crashes, but I've had Linux crash on occasion, too. It's usually problems with software that makes the O.S. crash.


----------

